# Mark Zuckerberg is not a robot, he's an INTP



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

I know this sounds insulting to INTP's, but most of where he gets accused of being "robotic" like comes from his mannerisms. Unlike Fi users, it is clear that he wants to be good at Fe, but it comes off as almost "formula like." We use our inferior in a childish way, and it is clear that for him, his Ti and Fe aren't the most balanced. He probably overanalyzes the hell out of things, but let's be real, he's an innovative genius. Even if you don't like certain aspects of Facebook and find it quite intrusive.


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

I do relate to many of those mannerisms.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

"Robotic" in function theory is much more related to Te than Ti, both in Myers/MBTI and in Jung.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

A lot of people seem to type him as either INTJ or INTP. He does seem to have mannerisms of both though. I can agree, to a certain extant, that he is INTx, but that would differentiate the process of P vs J when it comes to the functions.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

He called everyone using that platform 'Dumb Fucks' for being too trusting of Facebook. Personally, I think he's right. I never had a Facebook account for that reason. 

Perhaps he was trying to "Fe" endear the reporter/friend, which would reinforce the INTP theory. Also, the guy totally stolen Facebook from his university "friends" and had to pay them after a lawsuit.

Facebook CEO Admits To Calling Users 'Dumb Fucks'


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

Ocean Helm said:


> "Robotic" in function theory is much more related to Te than Ti, both in Myers/MBTI and in Jung.


----------



## blackpussy (Apr 6, 2018)

He's a reptile


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> "Robotic" in function theory is much more related to Te than Ti, both in Myers/MBTI and in Jung.


Robotic in the sense that Fi users are hard to read, but Ti is more cold and calculating on the inside, and with an imbalance of Ti and Fe, Ti will overpower it. That's why if you attempt to rely on body language alone, you won't be successful in typing him. But the way in which he carries himself and attempts to use Fe is robotic. If you use one word, such as "robotic" to be confined in a very strict manner based on the theory, you will misinterpret a lot of perspectives. If an Fe & Ni user claimed to be bubbly, but I were to say bubbly is only ever described as something Ne users display, then that would be a very oversimplified understanding of Jungian typology.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

@OliveBranch you're the one who started the thread with an overgeneralization based around the word "robotic", so I figured it'd be fine to respond with one of my own, but one that I can back up.

*Myers functions:* xxTJs have Te as their extraverted function in their top two, so thus they interact with the outside world primarily through Thinking. INTPs, in contrast, interact primarily through Intuition. Which do you think will thus look more "robotic" on the outside?

*MBTI:* the letter J literally is tested for in two separate questions using the word "systematic", once in contrast to "spontaneous", and the other time in contrast to "casual". So who is going to be more "robotic" in general, INTPs or INTJs?

*Jung:* His Ti type portrait is that of someone who passionately fights for ideas which can be traced back to their subjective factor.
Jung's Te type, on the other hand:


Jung said:


> In accordance with his definition, we must picture a, man whose constant aim -- in so far, of course, as he is a pure type -- is to bring his total life-activities into relation with intellectual conclusions, which in the last resort are always orientated by objective data, whether objective facts or generally valid ideas. This type of man gives the deciding voice-not merely for himself alone but also on behalf of his entourage-either to the actual objective reality or to its objectively orientated, intellectual formula.


Zuckerberg could easily be INTP. He's known to be fairly casual and I think INTJ/INTP/ISTJ/ENTJ can all come off sort of "robotic", but it's not because of "Ti".


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Ocean Helm said:


> "Robotic" in function theory is much more related to Te than Ti, both in Myers/MBTI and in Jung.


Not really, it depends on the person. Some F types can look robotic as hell too. That being said, I do think he's INTP. I mean, INTJs are definitely profit-oriented, but banking on a social media site where people go on about themselves seems more like lower Fe to me. It's like _''Hey isn't this thing cool? It allows us to connect and share with each other, although I am ultimately the one cashing it on it, bitches!''_


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Is this thread inspired by Zuckerbergs testimony to Congress?


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

He's an aspie.
That said, I think he's an INTJ.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Dude needs a makeover


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

Everyone's different but the intps I've known, I would only attribute to being robotic sometimes in text. But not at all in real life. The Ne is still obviously there. Intjs on the other hand...


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

Turi said:


> Is this thread inspired by Zuckerbergs testimony to Congress?


Yes haha, and other trending videos/memes made calling him a "lizard person" or "robot." It's all pretty hilarious, but there's a simpler explanation, but it's easier to call things weird than actually analyze them.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

OliveBranch said:


> Yes haha, and other trending videos/memes made calling him a "lizard person" or "robot." It's all pretty hilarious, but there's a simpler explanation, but it's easier to call things weird than actually analyze them.


Do you think your persona would differ, if you were providing testimony to Congress, being grilled and questioned about everything you've ever done?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

This is mostly taken from the movie the social network.
He made a decision (making hot or not) based on _emotions_. (x-girl friend).
(could also partly been made possible due to alcohol). This is a feeling thing to do.
Not only that he did it despite a fascinating shark program on tv!* Fi

*He hacked into a computer server using pearl to get pictures for Hot or Not. Not very* SJ.

*It could improve the schools security system, and if he used that as an excuse he might have used *Ti
*
He left school, very *Ne* like.

He has very polite manners and is socially correct which appear very *Fi*
he is also good at execute it and has a way of expressing him self in a social correct manner. *Fe*

He talks fast- *Thinking*

He jogs home. *Ti* for time efficieny, *Fi* for caring about health or *Se *for caring about looks. *Fe* for looking normal

He made this cool music thing as a kid -*Ne

*He liked trends. Not trends for a cool trendy look but the idea of trends(consept)*. Ne or Ni.


*I read he wanted people to connect through fb (*Feeling*; worry about people not things)

He strike me as an intuitive, introverted person.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Zuck's no INTP. Watch this clip.


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)

In all honesty he strikes me as an INFP.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Consider his points. Values, moving fast, opportunism, seeing things through and possibilities.


----------

